# Linksys Router Just Stopped Working...BEFSR41 ver. 3



## crashxdjp (Oct 13, 2005)

Ok, I have a Linksys EtherFast Cable/DSL Router with 4-Port Switch, Model BEFSR41.

Its directly connected (wired), to two computers downstairs and the main computer upstairs. It was working fine for a long period of time. 

Now, two days ago. I was on my computer (downstairs), and the internet just stopped working. I went upstairs and the internet here doesnt work either. So I reset everything, and still no luck.

So for now, I disconnected the linksys cord from my Speedstream modem, and disconnected the main computer cord from the router, to just go directly into the computer. 

Ive tried looking around for help but no luck, I cant really upgrade my router or go to the admin site, since I cant even connect to the internet through the router.

Ive tried reseting it. no luck.

I can install a lesser version because I cant even connect to the internet through the router

The router is still on, the Power light is on, and the 2 and 3 lights are on, which are the two computers downstairs.

This is what it says on the bottom of the router

Model Number: BEFSR41 ver. 3
S/N: C2130D555202
MAC: 000F66932F56

Theres a stick that says "QC OK"

Please help


----------



## surveyranger (Apr 20, 2005)

try hooking everything back up the way it was. then try to access the router menu by typing '192.168.0.1' or '192.168.1.1' (after the http://) in the internet explorer address bar. 
if you can, check the settings for the connection status. you may have a bad router. try swapping it with a friends network to see if it works in his/hers.


----------



## SuzySmith (Oct 13, 2004)

I have the same router on my 4 computer network. Every time this happens I end up replacing the router (3 times all under warranty) a quick fix that helps until the next reboot is offered on Linksys website . Linksys.com follow the tech support leads to easy connect. 
Good Luck
Suzy


----------



## crashxdjp (Oct 13, 2005)

surveyranger said:


> try hooking everything back up the way it was. then try to access the router menu by typing '192.168.0.1' or '192.168.1.1' (after the http://) in the internet explorer address bar.
> if you can, check the settings for the connection status. you may have a bad router. try swapping it with a friends network to see if it works in his/hers.


i cant access the internet through the router...i cant do that. im directly connected now.


----------



## SuzySmith (Oct 13, 2004)

If you go to linksys website easy connect with the direct connection you have established ,it will walk you through a reset and reestablish your network with the router. You will reconnect the router while your online with Linksys. It has worked many times for me and only takes a few minutes. You can also call Linksys tech support at 800-326-7114 and a tech will walk you through the protocol. They've always been very helpful to me.


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi crashxdjp, 
First you want to verify what's the default gateway to access your router firmware.
For Linksys, it's usually 192.168.1.1, but you can verify it by accessing the Command prompt and typing ipconfig /all

Start
Run
Type: command
On the command prompt, tpye: ipconfig /all
look for the default gateway as well as an IP address.
If IP Address = 0.0.0.0, Try releasing and renewing the IP.
You can do this in two ways:
1) On the command prompt, 
type: ipconfig /release
then, type ipconfig /renew
then, check if your IP address change...

2.) I assume you're using WinXP

Run Local Area Connection Repair

Click Start > Connect To > Show all connections OR Open IE and Type: Network Connections on the address bar,
Right-click Local Area Connection
Click Repair


----------



## crashxdjp (Oct 13, 2005)

jdub86 said:


> Hi crashxdjp,
> First you want to verify what's the default gateway to access your router firmware.
> For Linksys, it's usually 192.168.1.1, but you can verify it by accessing the Command prompt and typing ipconfig /all
> 
> ...


no luck. i do have a IP address though the router it seems

http://x10.putfile.com/10/28512233553.gif


----------



## crashxdjp (Oct 13, 2005)

SuzySmith said:


> I have the same router on my 4 computer network. Every time this happens I end up replacing the router (3 times all under warranty) a quick fix that helps until the next reboot is offered on Linksys website . Linksys.com follow the tech support leads to easy connect.
> Good Luck
> Suzy


wow that worked! thank you so much!

I followed the instructions, it established the connection on the main computer. then I just hit repair on the two computers downstairs, and it updated the connections, it all works! Id like to thank everyone that helped, thank you very much.

=D


----------

